# Personne détestant la lecture



## sidahmed

Bonjour,
j'aimerais bien savoir, comment appelle-t-on une personne qui déteste ou ne lit pratiquement pas ? Merci d'avance.
Cordialement.


----------



## Anne345

_bibliophobe_, mais attesté seulement comme adjectif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> _bibliophobe_, mais attesté seulement comme adjectif.


Euh, non… Un _bibliophobe_ est quelqu'un qui déteste les *livres*. Ici nous cherchons quelqu'un qui déteste *lire* ; ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose…


----------



## Anne345

Karine a supprimé son message. Mais pour reprendre un peu l'idée, le bibliophile aime l'objet livre, il me semble que le bibliophobe ne peut que détester son contenu. Evidemment j'aurais aimé trouvé mieux !


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> […] il me semble que le bibliophobe ne peut que détester son contenu.


Ça me paraît évident ! Toutefois, on peut aimer lire le journal, mais détester les livres… (Je sais que je fais le pénible, mais on ne se refait pas ! )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je ne pensais pas aux journaux mais aux supports... électroniques ! 
(au moment où j'écrivais ma réponse, sur un forum... )


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je ne pensais pas aux journaux mais aux supports... électroniques !
> (au moment où j'écrivais ma réponse, sur un forum... )


Le plus comique, c'est que je n'ai pensé à cette solution des supports électroniques qu'au moment où tu as effacé ton précédent _post_…


----------



## Anne345

Maître Capello said:


> Je sais que je fais le pénible, mais on ne se refait pas ! )


 
Mais non, vous n'êtes pas pénible, en tout cas pas plus que moi.  J'avoue que si j'interviens sur ce forum, c'est aussi pour le plaisir de ces pinailleries. De la discussion nait la lumière, dit le proverbe.


----------



## sidahmed

Bonjour,
je veux un adjectif, pour parler de moi, par exemple, j'étais ...
Toute personne détestant la lecture en général, c.-à-d qu'elle veut apprendre sans lire, ce qui est contradictoire.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## poupounette

Je suis une anti-lecture?


----------



## Maître Capello

poupounette said:


> Je suis une anti-lecture?


Je vais avoir une attaque avec une proposition pareille !


----------



## poupounette

La nationalité sert d'excuse?


----------



## Maître Capello

poupounette said:


> La nationalité sert d'excuse?


Oui, sans problème ! 



sidahmed said:


> Bonjour,
> je veux un *adjectif*, pour parler de moi, par exemple, j'étais ...  paresseux?
> Toute personne détestant la lecture en général, c.-à-d qu'elle veut apprendre sans lire, ce qui est contradictoire.
> Merci d'avance.



Blague à part, je ne vois pas vraiment d'adjectif qui pourrait convenir…


----------



## geve

sidahmed said:


> Toute personne détestant la lecture en général, c.-à-d qu'elle veut apprendre sans lire, ce qui est contradictoire.


_Paresseux_ ?   [edit: je vois que Maître Capello a eu la même idée !] Mais on peut apprendre sans lire... Et il y a des choses qui ne s'apprennent pas dans les livres.

On pourrait inventer _lecturophobe_.


----------



## tie-break

Il me semble avoir déjà entendu *livrophobe * (mais je ne sais pas si ce mot existe en français)


----------



## sidahmed

Rebonjour,
j'avais en tête le mot anti-lecture, mais j'ai cru que ça ne convient pas, et qu'il y a mieux, donc on peut dire : j'étais *une *anti-lecture i.e. j'étais une personne anti-lecture, c'est ça. Je veux : j'étais ... ou j'étais un ...
Merci et à bientôt.


----------



## itka

Un réfractaire à la lecture... mais c'est bien trop savant pour en faire un joli mot...


----------



## sidahmed

Bonsoir,

merci itka, donc je peux dire, sans hésitation, vis-à-vis de mes collègues, que j'étais un réfractaire.

j'étais une anti-lecture, ça se dit ? Ça me paraît lourd.

Cordialement.


----------



## itka

sidahmed said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> merci itka, donc je peux dire, sans hésitation, vis-à-vis de mes collègues, que j'étais un réfractaire.
> 
> j'étais une anti-lecture, ça se dit ? Ça me paraît lourd.
> 
> Cordialement.



Non, je ne crois pas que tu puisses dire "j'étais une anti-lecture"... Je ne suis même pas très sûre qu'on te comprendrait...
Si tu n'as pas de meilleure solution, tu peux toujours faire une phrase et dire _"J'étais totalement réfractaire à la lecture"
"Je détestais lire"
"Je haïssais la lecture"
_


----------



## LaurentK

itka said:


> Non, je ne crois pas que tu puisses dire "j'étais une anti-lecture"... Je ne suis même pas très sûre qu'on te comprendrait...
> Si tu n'as pas de meilleure solution, tu peux toujours faire une phrase et dire _"J'étais totalement réfractaire à la lecture"_
> _"Je détestais lire"_
> _"Je haïssais la lecture"_


 
... bien d'accord, d'autant plus qu' _anti-lecture_ ne s'applique pas forcément à soi mais pourrait aussi indiquer qu'on est contre la lecture pour les autres! _Je détais lire_ me semble le plus naturel et le plus... parlant .


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Geve said:
			
		

> On pourrait inventer _lecturophobe_.


 
À tant que faire de créer un néologisme, je préfèrerais _*lexiphobe ...*_


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> À tant que faire de créer un néologisme, je préfèrerais _*lexiphobe ...*_


Je ne trouverais pas mieux en tout cas…


----------



## grandyaka

Je propose hatalecteur ou hatalectrice fondé sur _hat _qui donne haine.


----------



## grandyaka

Voire même hatalexique !


----------



## geve

LaurentK said:


> ... bien d'accord, d'autant plus qu' _anti-lecture_ ne s'applique pas forcément à soi mais pourrait aussi indiquer qu'on est contre la lecture pour les autres!


C'est aussi mon interprétation. 


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> À tant que faire de créer un néologisme, je préfèrerais _*lexiphobe ...*_


Mais là, on pourrait croire que la personne n'aime pas les mots, non ?


grandyaka said:


> Voire même hatalexique !


Bon, ça devient très obscur, mais je salue l'effort créatif  (et bienvenue au forum ! )

Je me range à l'avis d'Itka, une phrase complète véhiculera sans doute plus efficacement l'idée de Sidahmed.


----------



## LaurentK

LaurentK said:


> [...] _Je détais lire_ me semble le plus naturel et le plus... parlant .


 
_Je détais détestais lire_ me semble le plus naturel et le plus... parlant.

J'avais en effet un peu trop allégé, merci à _geve_ et _PZ_ qui ont passé le stabilo... Je crois bien que je déteste la relecture ...


----------



## wsxxsw

Je vous propose Allecturegique.

Dérivation d'allergique. Après, je ne sais pas comme on pourrait appeler le médicament pour la soigner: doucelivrement?


----------

